# Rider ratings does sometime work



## ericFL (Jun 22, 2015)

Just got a ping. 25 min away. Rider rating 3.8... let that pass.. easily. Went on rider app and observed 4 uberx within 5-6 miles of pax.... soo, in this case ratings DOES work....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I pass on 4.5 or less,
if we can be deactivated with Low rating, why the hell should I pick up a passenger with a low rating.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ericFL said:


> Just got a ping. 25 min away. Rider rating 3.8... let that pass.. easily. Went on rider app and observed 4 uberx within 5-6 miles of pax.... soo, in this case ratings DOES work....


and if you're bored accept the ping , wait a while and cancel. Reason = other (Low rating)  That way he will wait longer and hopefully a lot longer for a newbie to pick him up.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ericFL said:


> Just got a ping. 25 min away. Rider rating 3.8... let that pass.. easily. Went on rider app and observed 4 uberx within 5-6 miles of pax.... soo, in this case ratings DOES work....


yeah I don't pink up below 4.6 tried to be nice a few time and give the rides and notice my ratings went down.Now I know not to pick up below 4.6


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I pass on 4.5 or less,
> if we can be deactivated with Low rating, why the hell should I pick up a passenger with a low rating.


I seen a 2.5 passanger rating uber want deactivate them like they do us


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

when it below 4.6 cancel hit others and let someone else try


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

below 4.5 you are looking at a jerk/***** or short rider. neither you really want. newbies take them all and wonder why they got deactivated , lol


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ericFL said:


> Just got a ping. 25 min away. Rider rating 3.8... let that pass.. easily. Went on rider app and observed 4 uberx within 5-6 miles of pax.... soo, in this case ratings DOES work....


In 25 minute radius nobody wants to take this low rated pax!
I thought surge was a solution for this rider to get an Uber.
but, I would still pass, even in a surge. low rated pax, far away ping... you are guaranteed a bad experience and a ding in your ratings.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> below 4.5 you are looking at a jerk/***** or short rider. neither you really want. newbies take them all and wonder why they got deactivated , lol


I took them before I knew better


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

this is why the rating system is crap.it ok for them to have a 2.6


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i picked up a 4.4 out of bordem the other night 2:30am not from a bar. i figured ok short trip. wow she was loud oboxius slammed doors and told me to run stop signs in Georgetown because no one was looking. smh, short trip and i was cool with her and she said best uber driver and left. yeah sometimes the ratings do work for pax.


----------

